# 17" or 18" on my 05 altima?



## babbabuee (Sep 24, 2004)

just curious if there are any issues with the 18" wheels rubbing?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I have 18s with 235/40/18 tires. There is NO WAY rubbing could occur since there is a huge wheel gap even with 18s.


----------



## babbabuee (Sep 24, 2004)

Coco said:


> I have 18s with 235/40/18 tires. There is NO WAY rubbing could occur since there is a huge wheel gap even with 18s.



thanks coco, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Hey_Man (Sep 13, 2004)

babbabuee said:


> just curious if there are any issues with the 18" wheels rubbing?


19 x 8" fit nice too.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

As long as you get the right wheel offset, you shouldn't experience rubbing.
I've seen 19x8 ADR rims with 245/35ZR19 tires and also 20x8's with 245/35ZR20's on an Altima with zero rubbing issues. I'm debating whether to go with 18's or 19's with mine when I go to buy rims next year myself.


----------



## VQ35DE (Nov 24, 2004)

*17" offset for 05 Altima SE-R*

I just join this forum today. Can anyone advise what is the offset if I want to down size to 17" rim for winter tires?

Thanks


----------



## Pat J. (Jan 23, 2005)

*Lowered suspension ???*



Coco said:


> I have 18s with 235/40/18 tires. There is NO WAY rubbing could occur since there is a huge wheel gap even with 18s.




Hi, I just got a 2005 altima too and I decided to put 18 inch for next summer. My only question is, should I go with 225 wide or 235 ??? You are also saying that there is no rubbing. Did you bring your suspension down because I intent to do so next summer so in this case what do you recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

VQ35DE said:


> I just join this forum today. Can anyone advise what is the offset if I want to down size to 17" rim for winter tires?
> 
> Thanks


Offset has nothing to do with wheel diameter, it is simply the distance of the mounting face of the wheel from the center. Since most 17" wheels are 7" wide you can go with anywhere from a +35mm to +50mm offset. If you want the wheel to be relatively the same distance from the fender as the factory wheels I would go with around a +40mm offset.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Pat J. said:


> Hi, I just got a 2005 altima too and I decided to put 18 inch for next summer. My only question is, should I go with 225 wide or 235 ??? You are also saying that there is no rubbing. Did you bring your suspension down because I intent to do so next summer so in this case what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, the wider you go, the better handling you will have. I would actually look into going with 245s since the handling will be even better. I recommend the Eibach Pro Kit springs. There should be no rubbing issues with 18s. Go to www.tirerack.com and read up on the Eibachs.


----------



## Pat J. (Jan 23, 2005)

*Springs*



Coco said:


> Well, the wider you go, the better handling you will have. I would actually look into going with 245s since the handling will be even better. I recommend the Eibach Pro Kit springs. There should be no rubbing issues with 18s. Go to www.tirerack.com and read up on the Eibachs.




Thanks, 

With what I saw I should lower more my front suspension than the back? It seem a good choice specially that the rear gap is already smaller. One more question... Will I have problems during the winter with 215/60/16 leaving the suspension down??

Thanks again.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Pat J. said:


> Thanks,
> 
> With what I saw I should lower more my front suspension than the back? It seem a good choice specially that the rear gap is already smaller. One more question... Will I have problems during the winter with 215/60/16 leaving the suspension down??
> 
> Thanks again.


Most lowering springs are made to lower the Altima more in the front to make the gap more even. You will be fine with the 215/60/16's when you lower the car, depending on where you live the only problem you may encounter is rubbing on snow drifts, etc.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Most lowering springs are made to lower the Altima more in the front to make the gap more even. You will be fine with the 215/60/16's when you lower the car, depending on where you live the only problem you may encounter is rubbing on snow drifts, etc.


I recently put 215/60-16 winter rubbers on mine (Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2's - very nice!) and have had zero problems with them. You could also go with a 205/65-16, which is the stock tire size for a 4-banger Altima. If you drive in deep snow the narrower tire would probably be the better choice, as it will be less likely to, uhh, snowplane (i.e. ride on top of the snow instead of cutting down to the road surface).

My car is not lowered, so I can't say for sure how that would affect things, but I would think it might cause problems in deep snow with the bottom of the car rubbing and such.


----------



## jis22 (Feb 18, 2005)

I just bought an '05 Altima also and im torn between 19' and 20' wheels is so their is no rubbing issue huh? also im looking not to get the "suv" look and im not lowering this car i did that to my last car, never again!!!!!!! the quality of your ride sucks any suggestions?

Oh if it matters i got the V6 3.5 L


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

everyone should be lowered with at least the prokit. the factory wheel gap on these cars is huge. other than that, i think a 19" rim fits perfectly. some 18" rims will still look small. my $0.02


----------



## Azaltima (Jul 25, 2005)

OK. I have been told that my 05's ride quality will be done if I go 20's because of the tire sidewall and only a few wheels will work without having to roll the rear fender. Question anyone running this and how does it compare to stock wheels ride?

So I research and came up with a 18x8.5 wheel +40 with 245-45-18's. Question anyone running this and how does it compare to stock wheels ride?

I bought this car for the looks and wanted a nice roadtrip car. The wife doesn't want the ride to change But STOCK SUCKs!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Offset has nothing to do with wheel diameter, it is simply the distance of the mounting face of the wheel from the center. Since most 17" wheels are 7" wide you can go with anywhere from a +35mm to +50mm offset. If you want the wheel to be relatively the same distance from the fender as the factory wheels I would go with around a +40mm offset.


Wheel diameter is indeed an important consideration when considering offset. The same offset on different diameter wheels will place the wheel at a different position on the car. Its best to use a offset calculator, theres one available at 10.10.tires.com


----------

